# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Trao đổi tệp DWG trong Hợp tác thiết kế

## VietCAD Co.

Tìm hiểu hỗ trợ tệp DWG trong mô-đun Cộng tác thiết kế của BIM Collaborate Pro mở ra cánh cửa cho sự hợp tác thiết kế AEC xuyên ngành tốt hơn giữa các nhóm xây dựng và cơ sở hạ tầng.

https://vietcad.com/tin-tuc-su-kien/...t-ke-1072.html

-----------

Quy trình trao đổi mô hình, dựa trên đám mây, được kiểm soát cho DWG trong Cộng tác thiết kế (một mô-đun trong BIM Collaborate và BIM Collaborate Pro) là một quy trình làm việc mới và kích hoạt ngành cơ sở hạ tầng để Cộng tác thiết kế. Ngoài ra, quy trình làm việc cộng tác mới trao quyền cho người dùng Design Collaboration theo kiến ​​trúc hiện có để trao đổi và cộng tác dữ liệu xuyên ngành. Đây là ý nghĩa của nó đối với các nhóm đa ngành, kỹ thuật dân dụng, thiết kế nhà máy và kiến ​​trúc trong ngành AEC:


Tổng hợp mô hình trong một môi trường trực quan phong phú
Quy trình làm việc cộng tác trên toàn dự án
Dữ liệu có cấu trúc, phong phú ở một vị trí được chia sẻ
Kiểm soát việc trao đổi thiết kế, tham khảo chéo và đồng sáng tạo
Mô hình 3D theo dõi các thay đổi trên các yếu tố, phiên bản và cấp độ
Phân phối dự án hợp lý
Có Ebook trong bài viết.

Nguồn tham khảo:
https://vietcad.com/phan-mem/autodesk
http://lumion3d.vn/blog-ky-thuat
https://vray.com.vn/tin-tuc
https://mastercam.vn/tin-tuc
https://ptcvietnam.vn/tin-tuc

Các plugin/ addin liên quan:
V-Ray for Revit
Lumion Live Sync
Autodesk ReVit

----------

